# Stompie and Pip



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, as many of you know, I had to give up my birds, due to health issues. Fighting cancer, I got so depressed, a few weeks back. Last week, I was offered a baby pigeon to hand raise until able to self feed, and I took in a young homer, from a couple that has a "white dove" release. Well, Stompie wasn't far from self feeding, and as wild as can be, so, I really worried about getting this kid to hand feed. Day after Stompie coming here, my cousin asked me to hand feed a little Chinese Crested baby that had been picked raw by other pigeons, so Pip came to live here, too. Both kids know how to syringe feed now, love to beg and nuzzle, and EAT like little piggies. Stompie, I think, will figure out self feeding within the next week or so, and will return to be a "release" bird. I will go to see Stompie's first release. Pip will be here a little longer. These kids have made my fight much easier to bear.
Hugs,
Daryl


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Daryl,

I'm so happy to hear that Stompie and Pip have come into your life. They are 2 very lucky pigies Looking forward to hearing how they get along.

Beth


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Gotta love babies and Pip is always a good name. I Googled, but I don't think I'm finding the right ones - what does a Chinese Crested Pigeon look like?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

So good to hear from you Daryl! I'm glad you've got these two little bundles of joy to keep you out of trouble!

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Cyreen said:


> Gotta love babies and Pip is always a good name. I Googled, but I don't think I'm finding the right ones - what does a Chinese Crested Pigeon look like?


Oops, meant to say Chinese Nasal Tuft. Chemo brian, you know
Daryl


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

pigeonmama said:


> Oops, meant to say Chinese Nasal Tuft. Chemo brian, you know
> Daryl


Pretty!

Hey, at least you have an excuse ~ I'm just a natural blonde.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Pip does sound like a good name


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Daryl, I am so glad you got the babies to cheer you up a little. Best cure for depression. Keep us updated whenever you can, please.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, they are the best drug ever!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Oh, they are the best drug ever!


and so addictive too!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

But legal (at least here) Well, my kids are all feathered out, and are now feeding themselves. Pippy is still figuring out drinking, and neither is flying much yet. I figure by the end of the week, they will be returning to their real homes. Little pip, I think is a hen, and she is going to have her nasal tuft. Stompie etill looks like a big old goonie bird, honks like a goose. I will miss them, and as old as they were when they came, they have bonded with me, and love to cuddle.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

pigeonmama said:


> But legal (at least here) Well, my kids are all feathered out, and are now feeding themselves. Pippy is still figuring out drinking, and neither is flying much yet. I figure by the end of the week, they will be returning to their real homes. Little pip, I think is a hen, and she is going to have her nasal tuft. Stompie etill looks like a big old goonie bird, honks like a goose. I will miss them, and as old as they were when they came, they have bonded with me, and love to cuddle.


I am sure you will miss them. Maybe, soon you get to raise another one?

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reti said:


> I am sure you will miss them. Maybe, soon you get to raise another one?
> 
> Reti


Reti,
I can get as many as I want, but just don't have the umph needed. I know it's not all that hard to raise a baby if done right, but I get drained so easily. Not only that, but I get attached, and it's going to be hard enough to return these kids as it is. I just feel, once they go, that I don't want any thing to take care of but myself, right now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I know what you mean. You take it one step at a time and do as you feel. Don't forget, things will get better.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, my kids will be going back to their homes tomorrow. It has been fun raising them, and I have had more offeref to me, but i said no thanks. I will take a bird only if it's truly necessary, and in danger of dying, other wise. It's been hard work, and the birds and I have bonded, and I just can't have birds for any length of time due to respiratory issues. So far. the lungs have been good, but I don't dare get as sick as I was last year.
Hugs,
Daryl


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Job well done! That was a very big risk you took, considering your fragile health. Praying for you to get stronger every day!


----------



## FrillbackLover (Mar 18, 2011)

pigeonmama said:


> Oops, meant to say Chinese Nasal Tuft. Chemo brian, you know
> Daryl


I saw a Chinese Nasal Tuft a show once let me see if I can post the pic of it


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, my kids are gone back to their owners. Pip could have cared less, and hand is a good hand as far as she's concerned. She is going to be a house pigeon. Stompie, on the other hand, was scared to death of the new hands, nad would run right back to me, and honk like a little goose. I most certainly won't do this again, it' s just like losing my kids all over again.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I know you are sad, but think of the lovely moments you had with them. And Stompie bonded to you, so sweet, but he'll move on, they are babies and they will forget.
Some day you will be 100% again and could have a pet pigeon ot two handraised by you.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhh, Daryl! You did such a lovely job of raising these two. I'm sure little Stompie will figure things out as Reti noted, but I also know it was heartbreaking to see and hear the "honking". You take good care of yourself, Daryl! That's an order! 

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job raising them, I know the honking would have broken my heart too.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

So heart warming. Bless you Daryl. This experience was good not only for them but for you as well. It kept your skills fine tuned.


----------

